# Quick Question



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just finished building my big viv. Or at least big for me... And had it all planted and started to establish a very good springtail population inside it when I started to notice these little flying black bugs. They almost look like gnats. I was just wondering if they will eat the springs or harm anything. Because it seemed my springs were booming untill these flying gnat looking things showed up. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

if you can get a picture of them I might be able to ID them. It could be a number of things. They might be drain flies (look sort of like very small moths, as they have scales on their wings) these are roughly the size of fruit flies. It could also be a parasitic wasp, Trichogramma spp are very small. However these wouldn't be in high numbers, and are parasitiods of Lepidopteran larvae. I don't know of any parasitoids of springtails, It's possible, but unlikely. Most small gnat-like things are not going to feed on springtails either. I assume they are a coincidence, but if you can get some decent pics, I'll know better as to what they are.

James


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea I will try and get a picture, They sound like they are the first ones you mentioned.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

here are a few pictures of drain flies. Keep in mind, they are much smaller than than pics appear, roughly the size of fruit flies, maybe a bit smaller.

















The breed in sludgy materials. especially places like clogged drains. How long has your viv been running? Did you use anything from outside? You could have brought them in on something. Let me know what you think and if you get some pics.

James


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hope these help. I only got the wood and magnolia leaves from outside. the viv has been running for 3 months and it has only been in the last 2 weeks that there was an extreme boom in these flies. I have been seeing just a few snails within the last few days that were never their before...huh...Maybe they were and I just didn't see them.


----------

